# Nora Niven



## gingermeggs (Mar 21, 2015)

I have been asked to build a model of this trawler that was sent to New Zealand as a new style refrigerated vessel for their fishing fleet.

It was built by Cochrane and sons,was 90ft by 20ft and a draft of 11ft. 
This may have not been its original name and could have been called something else before leaving England.
My request is for any info or line drawings that may help me.
All I have is a rather vague photo taken on its arrival in Napier NZin the early part of the last century .
Thank you.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Gingermeggs, and welcome to Ships Nostalgia.

A couple more photos which may be of help to you:- (see image 5/6) http://www.aucklandcity.govt.nz/dbt...&MF=archives_exhibitions_msg.ini&AC=QBE_QUERY
http://www.aucklandcity.govt.nz/dbt...0=ID&NP=4&RF=HIORecord&QI0=AWNS-19070523-11-1

Dennis.


----------



## gingermeggs (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Dennis
Thank you for your prompt reply. One photo was excellent,
As I am new to this forum is there any section that would lead me to some line drawings or details of the layout of equipment on the decks?I have a vast collection of ship plans but nothing of the trawlers of the era I am searching but if pressed will have to adapt one of them.
Regards Les


----------



## cylinder1960 (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I am a decendent of Captain McAllister who brought the Nora Niven from England to New Zealand.
The original owners model (model given to the owner of the ship by the shipbuilder at the time of the vessel's launch) of the Nora Niven was in Custom's House in Napier on display. It is now in the Wellington Maritime Museum. 
I can imagine you are building a model from scratch however you can buy one off the shelf of the same class (I think) by Constructo Modelismo, vessel name Lady Smith, Yorkshire 1906. If you google that there are a lot of photos of that kistset model that you may be able to use as a reference.
If you get really stuck for deck gear items let me know and I will see what is in the family archives.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Cochrane's records were deposited at the National Maritime Museum, Greenwich, when the company folded some years ago. There's a very good chance that's where you'll find plans for the Nora Niven. Send an e-mail to their department which deals with plans.

Dave W


----------



## gingermeggs (Mar 21, 2015)

I would like to thank you both for that information which is of great help.
I shall follow up on the Lady Smith lead.
Regards Les


----------



## r_shotton (10 mo ago)

cylinder1960 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a decendent of Captain McAllister who brought the Nora Niven from England to New Zealand.
> The original owners model (model given to the owner of the ship by the shipbuilder at the time of the vessel's launch) of the Nora Niven was in Custom's House in Napier on display. It is now in the Wellington Maritime Museum.
> ...


----------



## r_shotton (10 mo ago)

I am seeking information on the S.T, Futurist, a trawler brought out to NZ in 1922 from Grimsby by Mr Alward. Any information would be appreciated. After the earthquake it fished out of Wellington and was wrecked of Cape Campbell in 1947. I have newspaper files from Fremantle.


----------

